# DIY LED Moonlight from Dollarama



## gyros (May 25, 2008)

bought these LED strip from Dollarama to replace my busted Coralife LED moonlight

Power supply was compatible to the original.

not bad - total cost less than $5


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Thats not too bad at all!  Great job!


----------



## ruffyruff (Dec 28, 2008)

how many bulbs for 5$? should get a blue tinted filter and u'll get Blue leds =)

or any color u like ahhaa


----------



## gyros (May 25, 2008)

ruffyruff said:


> how many bulbs for 5$? should get a blue tinted filter and u'll get Blue leds =)
> 
> or any color u like ahhaa


a strip is $2 with 5 LED lights per strip (2 strips is $4 plus tax)

light is bluish white

power supply is 4.5VDC


----------



## redclove (Feb 26, 2008)

neat. can you show us what they look like (the unit itself)?

I like white better anyway. Blue LED frequencies are tough on human eyes. hard to focus on. also in no way like true moon light..


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Yes I have a hard time too with seeing with the blue LED's myself.


----------



## gyros (May 25, 2008)

here is the unit up close.

i used silicon and double sided to attach it to the bottom of my coralife - placed tape till the silicon dries


----------

